# Jack Dempsey Floating



## chrystal97 (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't figure out what is wrong with my Jack Dempsey. He's about 6 years old and 8 inches long. He is floating on the top of the water. I can make him swim down, but he just comes back to the top of the tank, on his side. He will not eat. I first thought it was dropsy, treated with maracyn 2. Did that for 7 days and it did nothing. Went and bought Maracyn oxy, and that hasn't helped either. Someone suggested a swim bladder issue so to treat with the maracyn oxy. Another suggested constipation causing the swim bladder disorder, and treat with peas, but he will not eat. Now I don't know what to do?? It's been over a week and he's not getting better. Someone also suggested using Epsom salt for a laxative, but that is not working. I'm wondering if he swallowed a rock and cannot pass it. I could really use some advice on what to do.


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

Is there a vet near your area that would check him out?


----------



## chrystal97 (Sep 13, 2013)

No vets here deal with fish.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

this should be in the central american cichlids post but anyway it might be swim bladder disease.


----------



## chrystal97 (Sep 13, 2013)

If it was swim bladder disease, what would be the cause and treatment?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I have never tried this, but I have seen it done...and the quote is from my veterinary text book called, Self Assessment Color Review of Ornamental Fish by Gregory Lewbart MS,VMD North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine.
"Aspiration of air from the overfilled compartment (swim bladder(my clarification)) was performed with a 5 gauge needle, the fish became negatively buoyant but was able to eat and appeared more comfortable.
There are 2 other examples in the text book where a syringe is used to aspirate the swim bladder, one died after the procedure.
In both they used a sedative.
This also assumes after an X-ray of the fish, one would know precisely where to insert the needle.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

When fishing for largemouth bass when they are brought up from deeper then normal depth they can have problems leveling themselves out. A need used for pumping up basketballs and what not, put it down the stomach and air will hiss out. I have done it and its weird but they swam away after that.


----------



## chrystal97 (Sep 13, 2013)

I was hesitant to puncture the swim bladder, but I was going to lose him either way. He was very bent at the top of the water and very lethargic. He wouldn't even swim when you touched him. I punctured the swim bladder a little over two weeks ago. He's now on the bottom of the tank and is usually on his side. His wound, where I punctured him, has healed. He can swim and is still very strong when aggravated. He must be eating since he still has good strength. I've been treating with melafix for a few days, so he would recover quicker. Would the swim bladder heal on it's own and achieve "normal" buoyancy. Any other suggestions on recovery?


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very interesting thread :thumb:


----------

